# Jersey Jays Taxidermy - recent completions



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice clean looking mounts..


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking mounts


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

that ram came out awesome !


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

In a word........................awesome! Keep up the great work.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks fellas! PM returned NJ-ELITE


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------

